# Scrambled Eggs for Breakfast?



## MeanMom (Oct 5, 2010)

Does anyone know the current thinking on how many eggs it is Ok to eat?

We are really struggling to find a breakfast that K likes and is 'suitable' since Dx. She really likes scrambled eggs and would have them nearly every day if i let her, but at the moment i limit her to 6 eggs a week ( so scramble 3 times).

Does anyone have any other ideas? (She doesnt eat meat or nuts, and i cant get her to try porridge  ) She has her breakfast at 6.30 on school days now and lunch is at 12.30 so she needs something to last her a long time


----------



## Steff (Oct 5, 2010)

Does she not like egg poached then opened up and put over the top of toast?
As a type 2 i think we are diffirent but i limit myslef to 2/3.. what about beans on toast? or does she like muffins?


----------



## KayC (Oct 6, 2010)

I allow myself 1 egg york a day (I don't count egg white) and eat 4 - 5 days a week.  Katie is very young so maybe things are different...

Here's a list of what I like for brekkie:
Mainly egg white omlette (1 whole egg and 2 egg white, or other ratio)
Muesli with yoghurt / skimmed milk
Oats cakes
Banana

Can katie eat something like these?


----------



## Lizzie53 (Oct 6, 2010)

I was told that 1 or 2 eggs a day were OK. What about some plain yogurt with strawberries or other berries, I sometimes have this for a change.


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi carolyn. 

During the summer laying season, I was having 3 eggs poached on toast every day for my lunch, consisting of goose, duck, and/or hen eggs. The dietician wasn't bothered by it when we told her.

In absence of any other issues, and assuming she's not trying to lose weight, I wouldn't have thought there would be a problem with a couple of eggs each day. 

But obviously this is just what suits me. 

Rob


----------



## FM001 (Oct 6, 2010)

As far as I am aware eggs are safe to eat each day regardless of age, they do contain some dietary cholesterol but I think you would have to consume large amounts to have a effect.  When my kids were younger they would eat 10-12 eggs a week, often making them scrambled, poached and boiled eggs, they are full of nutrients and contain minimal carbs so are great to eat anytime.  Should you still be unsure, speak with your child's dietitian or gp for clarification.  Toby.


----------



## MeanMom (Oct 6, 2010)

*Thanks*

You have all set my mind at rest on the egg 'issue'  so thanks for that 

Just want to share this - mentioned to hubby that I had queried on here about how many eggs a week OK for a child and he said 'dont know why you are worried, I had scrambled egg for breakfast every day when I was at school, never did me any harm'.

First I've heard of it in the 22 years Ive known him, and as for never doing HIM any harm,....


----------



## falcon123 (Oct 6, 2010)

I would say 1 - 2 per day would be fine. Also you could try making them more filling by including tomatoes or lean ham/bacon. Smoked salmon is also very pleasant in scrambled egg but tends not to appeal to the younger palate.


----------

